# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Od czego sie tyje?

## kaja

Napiszcie od czego tak naprawdę tyjemy? Czy to prawda, że od takich produktów jak chleb, makarony się tyje? A co sądzicie o slodyczach, np. jeden batonik dziennie? Jestem uzależniona, nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby po śniadaniu nie zjadła sobie słodkie. Nie jestem gruba, ale chciałabym schudnać te 3-4 kg. 
Co robić?
Proszę o pomoc.

----------

